# Interested in Japanese Woodworking Tools?



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

I recently read a blog mentioning this book . _*Japanese Woodworking Tools*_ *(their tradition, spirit and use) *by Toshio Odate 



 
If you have any Interest in Japanese techniques, or just the culture, I highly recomend this book. Plenty of illustrations, of tools, their use, and design. IMO the best part is learning what it means to be a master craftsman (Shokunin) in the traditional (Japanese) sense. This book introduced me to a new idea of getting to know youre tools.
:thumbsup:


----------

